# Gwen the Lurcher



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Got my camera back so took some better photos of her!



































Ginger party


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh man, I love her nose. It's adorable, and her colouring is fantastic. Looks like you're going to have to update your signature!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

missc89 said:


> Oh man, I love her nose. It's adorable, and her colouring is fantastic. Looks like you're going to have to update your signature!


Oh yeah! Forgot about that lol

Making herself at home with the boys, except Sam, who has been too busy taking up a whole chair all day
(Ripley lives with my mum; we're off for a girldog meet up next week!)



























































Little Hiccup sharing his juice bottle lol


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She is so pretty! I have to spend 10 minutes with expensive eyeliner and a Q-tip to get my eyes that perfectly lined!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She is stunning! I love those wild, blue eyes.

It's great that the rest of the pack took her right in.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## mjfromga (May 24, 2011)

Oh, boy... another one? You're getting dog happy over there. She's quite cute, though.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

It looks like she has a thick coat. Like a double coat? Not like a greyhound single coat. It looks so soft. I am so glad that your dogs are all getting along.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

She's gorgeous,& I absolutely love her coloring,& her eyes.



mjfromga said:


> Oh, boy... another one? You're getting dog happy over there. She's quite cute, though.


I believe she belongs to her Mom.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> She's gorgeous,& I absolutely love her coloring,& her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe she belongs to her Mom.


I thought it was Ripley who lived with her mother?

Gwen is beautiful, I need a lurcher lol


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Yep; Ripley lives with my mum. Gwen is with me and the boys.

She does have a thick coat, very strange! I'm very curious to know if she has any other breeds in her. People are guessing husky, but I think thats mostly because of her blue eyes.
Answers on a postcard?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am really surprised some rescue group has not imported lurchers to the US for adoption.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

The blue eyes are likely from being merle. No husky at all in her. I see border collie, that would definitely potentially give her merle. Or maybe Aussie.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Her eyes and colouring are definitely collie; aussies are extremely few and far between here
Maybe the thick 'plush' coat comes from collie too!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She fits in perfectly! I have Lurcher envy.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

stop hogging all the lurchers! lol


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I want a herd of gorgeous lurchers! Gwen is SO cool looking.

But Sam is still my favorite. <3


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is beyond beautiful!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Love the name for her , she is so pretty


----------

